

Chrome OS and the Outdated Perception of Web Apps - jimsilverman
http://jim-silverman.com/blog/chrome-os-perception/

======
newman8r
I think it's a refreshing OS - at the same time, it's the exact opposite of
the OS I have been meddling with (mostly in my head). My ideal OS embodies the
core concepts of functional programming and the idea of the traditional web
browser is nixed to an extent (the web is a wealth of knowledge but the way
it's constructed + modern browsers just make it a distraction factory) - there
are better ways of getting data from the web

The OS should help us be more productive - I think we've forgotten what people
hoped computing could be 50 years ago. I wish the web were more like a book
than one of those free magazines at the car wash, and I wish my OS was more
geared towards productivity.

Sometimes a return to explore old concepts is called for. People mock web 1.0
geocities pages but... the information density of the web was amazing back
then (hah web 2.0 could really be called the big bang then.. someone already
coined the term it seems and has written about the topic at length
[http://www.emilybinder.com/technology/web-big-bang-and-
crunc...](http://www.emilybinder.com/technology/web-big-bang-and-crunch-
part-2/) it even mentions the 'big crunch'

------
cyberpanther
When people say there are no native apps on Chrome OS, they are actually
wrong. The native apps are just written in Javascript and HTML, Native Client,
or in the near future, the Android Runtime. All these types of apps are
already in the Chrome Web Store and run offline. So just like iOS or Android
where you have to write your apps in a certain manner to have a native app,
you have to do the same on Chrome OS.

